# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Burri në shtëpi, gruaja në punë ;)

## Nuska

Si mendoni do te ishte "e drejte" qe burri te merrej me femijet dhe te punonte ore te reduktuara gjate javes (pa pune nuk rihet, hehehe), dhe gruaja te punonte me orar te zgjatur? Me nje fjale, te nderroheshin rolet...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Shën Albani

Nuk eshte me rendesi se cili punon ne nje familje ku ka harmoni dhe ku nuk ka paragjykime. Me rendesi eshte qe ai qe mbetet ne shtepi te kujdeset per mirembajtjen e shtepise dhe edukimin e femijeve. Askush nuk duhet te denohet. Ai qe kthehet nga puna, e meriton pushimin, qofte grua apo mashkull! Nese gruaja punon edhe jasht edhe ne shtepi ( kur burri eshte i papune ) atehere ai burre nuk i duhet askujt. Ai eshte parazit i lindur dhe i tille vdes!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Por, ateher do duhej te nderroheshin rolet komplet... 

gruaja te punonte, e burri te lindte femije... 

Nuk eshte e pamundur, per shoqeri kur paragjykimet nuk jane prezente.  :buzeqeshje:  

ASD

----------


## {Princi}

rendesi ka qe familja te funksionoje..pastaj se si rregullohet harmonia ne brendesi te saj eshte thjesht spontane..pra varet nga relatal qe ka familje edhe nga koncepti..per jeten

----------


## Nuska

> _Postuar më parë nga AsgjëSikurDielli_ 
> *
> 
> gruaja te punonte, e burri te lindte femije... 
> ASD*


Pse roli i gruas ne shoqeri eshte vetem "te linde femije?"  :shkelje syri: 
Ne kohet qe jetojme, gruaja po behet me shume e barabarte me 
burrin...Pse jo, te beheshin te barabarte dhe ne aspektin e roleve ne familje?

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Puna eshte tek gjenet dhe lidhja qe femiu e krijon me nenen e tij/saj... 

Dihet se roli i nenes ne edukimin e nje femiu eshte primar ne krahasim me rolin e babait qe eshte sekondar. 

Dmth, nje nene qe e lind nje femije duhet te shpenzoje me shume kohe me femiun. Kurse nese kjo do te ndodhte ndryshe, dmth Babai ta lindte femiun, rruga e nenes do ishte e hapur dhe do e merrte statusin e barabarte me Babain dhe te drejten morale... 

ASD

----------


## Tironcja---

Nuska
E kon provu te tjeter me perpara ate ndrimin e roleve....mirepo mas ca vitesh sikur merzitet burri tu pa sesami street everymorning lol. Edhe gruja lodhet se sic e dim nuk e ka gjendjen fizike si nji bur. Nejse esht gje e ralizueshme edhe sbesoj se ka te bej me harmonin e familjes etj ate e krijon vet si te duash... a esht buri apo gruaja ne shpi ska shum rendesi them une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Kjo eshte bere mode ne Shqiperi!

----------


## illiriani

kuku per ate burre, qe  punon gruaja e vet rrin ne shtepi!

e dy here kuku per ate grua qe punon dhe mbane familjen!

----------


## tironce85al

nuk e di por per mendimin tim me mire eshte te punoje burri dhe te rrije gruaja ne shtepi pasi sado qe burri te bej pune ose te merret me femijet nuk i jepet aq sa gruas ( ka edhe gra qe nuk ja u thot fare per shpi po nejse i perjashtojme ato raste) plus qe burri ka me shume force per pune se sa gruaja. po nese do punojne te dy kjo eshte me e mira per mendimin tim. dhe nese harmonia ne familje eshte krijuar atehere nuk ka rendesi se kush punon ose kush merret me shtepine. me respekt sweetie  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shën Albani

Nese ka dashuri reciproke, nese ka respekt, nese ka besim atehere pak eshte me rendesi se kush cka punon, ata ndertojne se bashku ardhemrine e nje familje.
Nese mungon njera prej atyre trive, atehere njeri eshte sherbetor, tjetri i sherbyer!

----------


## Mina

Alban, bashkeshorti im me ka siguruar te ardhura te mjaftueshme per te jetuar dhe une nuk mundem te bej shtepiaken nderkohe qe kam energji dhe deshire per te punuar, qe jam femer. Nuk do te pranoja kurre qe burri te jetonte ne shpatulla te gruas vetem ne rastin kur ai do te lengonte ne shtrat!

----------


## Shën Albani

Nuk eshte Mine vetem ne rast semundje, por ka raste kur burri humb punen dhe gruaja punon. Ne nje bashkeshortesi askush nuk jeton ne shpatulla te tjetrit, por sa eshte e vlefshme puna ne shtepi, aq vlen edhe puna jasht! Nje proverb gjerman thot: Mos thuaj kurrë, kurrë!

----------


## arvin

nuk di flisni per dicka qe e jetoni apo flisni ne ajer.....harmonia pavaresisht sesi ndertohet ndryshon me pozitive dhe negative nga ajo qe sjell cdo dite per mendimin tim nuk ka rendesi kush punon per momentin por koncepti se kush duhet te punoj dhe mos te punoje.....une them qe ne nje familje te themi te rregullt si burri si gruaja duhet te punojne (flas per jashte dhe brenda shtepie) nuk eshte e vertete qe burri ka fuqi fizike per te punuar me shume se gruaja, apo grate ia thone me mire per punet e shtepise dhe femijet, per mua gjithcka ka te beje me perkushtimin.......dhe ne familjet tona eshte gjithnje gruaja e parkushtuara.........

----------


## Mina

Alban ka shume burra qe dredhin zinxhirin rrugeve, madje behen edhe xheloze per grate! A i thuhet burre ketij?

----------


## Shën Albani

Po, edhe ata jane burra, por burra me komplekse!

----------


## Di68

Jam dakort me Arvinin dhe Shen Albanin, rendesi ka perkushtimi...ndersa per sa i perket thenies "burri qe jeton ne shpatullat e gruas" le te mos merremi me rastet banale te burrave shqiptare qe i shfrytezojne grate, se per ata as nuk e vlen te diskutohet (keta lloj burrecesh = NULL), por le te flasim per rastet kur si burri dhe gruaja i jane perkushtuar familjes njelloj pa paragjykime...nese njerit do t'i duhet te rrije ne shtepi per t'u kujdesur per femijet, nuk mendoj se duhet te kete rendesi se kush rri ne shtepi, kushdo qe rri ne shtepi dhe kujdeset per femijet ben nje pune shume te rendesishme qe ne pamje te pare mund te mos thoje shume, por ne fakt eshte nje ndihmese e madhe per gjithe familjen....ne se gruaja rri ne shtepi, mos duhet te themi qe gruaja po jeton ne kurriz te burrit?  Ne asnje menyre jo, e njejta gje ia vlen te thuhet edhe nese burri eshte ai qe rri ne shtepi dhe kujdeset per mbarevajtjen e shtepise...pastaj ne ditet qe jetojme sikur i ka ikur koha konceptit te "forces fizike te burrit" pak a shume shumica e punerave jane te automatizuara dhe nuk kerkojne ndonje force te madhe fizike, per te mos folur per punen intelektuale qe mund te behet shume mire si nga burri edhe nga gruaja.

----------


## Vo|i

Per mendimin tim te dy palet duhet te punojne si jashte shpise ashtu edhe mbrenda ne femilje per te krijuar nje te ardhme sa me te mire nga ana financiare ashtu dhe shpirterore. Kete duhet ta bejne me pare per veten e tyre duke bere shenbull te femijet.
Nuk eshte e drejte qe buri te shkoje gjith diten ne pune dhe kur kethehet e shpi ti gjej gjitha remuje dhe mos ket buk per te ngrene kjo gje shkon dhe per gruan kur ajo i ben te gjitha dhe buri e grind per gjene me te vogel. Gjithmone njeri ben cik me shume se tjetri por cdo gje duhet ta bejne me mirekuptim, besim dhe dashur per njeri_tjetrin.

----------


## DeuS

Mire do ishte por do ju duhej te nderronit dhe shume gjera te tjera pastaj !

----------


## Julius

Ate qe mund t'i jape nena femijes nukmund tia ofroje kurre babai nqs femrave te forumit nuk ju pelqen roli qe iu eshte dhene nga natyra atehere me mire le te bejne nderrim seksi, mund t'iu ece me mire keshtu.

----------

